# Is hemp protein powder ok during pregnancy?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't think hemp protein powder would be an issue during pregnancy but wanted to see if you mamas knew for sure









TIA


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

for what reason are you thinking it would be a problem? getting too much protein or the like? if you're worried about THC, food products made with hemp usually state that they're THC-free...which they would be even if they didn't voluntarily put that on their label. Happy eating!


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

I put hemp oil all over my foods every day, don't see why the powder would be much different? It's great for you and your brain! And delish.


----------



## ZARAMAMA (Jan 10, 2008)

I used it with my last pregnancy sometimes, just fine.


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Dh makes us hemp protein smoothies everyday ! no problems







Hemp protein is much easier for your body to digest and absorb than whey protein.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Totally, it's one of the better proteins...Esp. while preg!

I had it with both my preg's...


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

Absolutely


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks mamas! I'm getting into my 2nd trimester soon and I really want to get my 80-100 grams of protein so the hemp protein powder will help


----------



## Prairiemother (Feb 4, 2005)

I would not endorse all-out consumption of something that has not been a traditional part of human diets:

http://www.westonaprice.org/farming/hempandkenaf.html

If you scroll down to the part where it discusses hemp as food you will see their concerns about hemp oil. The article does not specifically address protein powder, but you may want to look for more information before you start consuming it en masse.

Hemp sounds like a miracle food but then so does soy and I no longer feel comfortable consuming many soy products. I say this having been vegetarian for 16 years until after my 1st pregnancy. That would still be my preference but to get the level of protein I want (like you) I would be tempted to consume either hemp or soy and I don't feel confident either is safe for gestating or nursing my offspring.

Your decision, of course - but I felt obligated to post the link for you since all the replies you had received so far were favorable.

It's tough finding good sources of protein! I hope you find a clear and science-based answer that you can feel comfortable with.


----------



## ZARAMAMA (Jan 10, 2008)

Hemp has been in many traditional diets for thousands of years. There is nothing wrong with it.. it's full of omega's, protein and vitamins. Maybe it hasn't been so traditional in the past 60 years since growing hemp was made illegal in the US.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZARAMAMA* 
Hemp has been in many traditional diets for thousands of years.

Yup. I'm very comfortable eating it.


----------

